# akc name help!!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

With Bella's 1st birthday coming up I realized I haven't sent in her akc paperwork!! I can't decide on a registered name for her!! I read through the old thread and there are so many creative names!! I don't know if i should include Bella in her registered name or not since I do want to include her kennel name "Bellarata"....

Id appreciate some help/suggestions....her parents are CH Delcost Armani by Marc & CH Bellarata's I Want to Believe....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bellarata's You Better Believe It


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't include Bella when her prefix is Bellarata - it just wouldn't sound quite right.

What about Bellarata Believe in Armani


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Or Bellarata's You Better Believe its Armani :HistericalSmiley:

Actually, since Bella means beautiful woman/girl in Italian and her daddy is Armani, I'm going to try giving you some choices in Italian too:

Bellarata's Il Sogno di Armani - Armani's dream

Bellarata's Bellezza di Armani - Armani's beauty

Bellarata's Credi Nella Mia Bellezza - Believe in my beauty

Bellarata's L'Incredibile Bellezza di Armani - Armani's incredible beauty


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bellarata's Believe it or Knot


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I love all the suggestions so far!! This has been harder than deciding on her name!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Bellarata's You Better Believe It


 :goodpost: Nice name.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Bellarata's You Better Believe It


Like this one


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Question: are you showing her?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Question: are you showing her?


No I am not showing her, she is a pet....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi's _real_ name is Marilyn Monroe, but I never even bothered to register with AKC...after all, what is the point? I think it would be polite to leave some of the good suggestions available for use by Bellarata for future registers. For a pet you could just go with Bellarata's Bella. Or Bellarata's ma's Bella. Maybe you should discuss it with Stacy. I don't know if it is cool to use the kennel name for a pet. Is it?????


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> MiMi's _real_ name is Marilyn Monroe, but I never even bothered to register with AKC...after all, what is the point? I think it would be polite to leave some of the good suggestions available for use by Bellarata for future registers. For a pet you could just go with Bellarata's Bella. Or Bellarata's ma's Bella. Maybe you should discuss it with Stacy. I don't know if it is cool to use the kennel name for a pet. Is it?????


It's fine to use the kennel name! I wish I had used the kennel name of Lucy's breeder when I registered Lucy but at the time I knew nothing. Little did I know that Lucy's AKC name would be showing up in a catalog for Junior Showmanship OVER and OVER and OVER, lol. It would be nice if her name was a bit more 'official' because it sounds pretty pet-like. For obedience, agility, etc, AKC names are required. so that is a good reason to register with AKC. 

I have to say, I love Brit's suggestion! The only name I'd like to use for a future pup is Don't Stop Believin' but that seems more like a male name. So just name her whatever you like! Can't wait to hear what you decide on!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, Stacy.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> It's fine to use the kennel name! I wish I had used the kennel name of Lucy's breeder when I registered Lucy but at the time I knew nothing. Little did I know that Lucy's AKC name would be showing up in a catalog for Junior Showmanship OVER and OVER and OVER, lol. It would be nice if her name was a bit more 'official' because it sounds pretty pet-like. For obedience, agility, etc, AKC names are required. so that is a good reason to register with AKC.
> 
> I have to say, I love Brit's suggestion! The only name I'd like to use for a future pup is Don't Stop Believin' but that seems more like a male name. So just name her whatever you like! Can't wait to hear what you decide on!


Thanks Stacy!! I am still so undecided on her "official" name! But I have a little while before I need to send it in!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So, in the states it's the owner that registers the dog and not the breeder?
Over here in Ireland and in the UK the breeder has to register the litter together and pick their registered names and when the puppies go to their new homes the owner has to transfer ownership from the breeder to them through the Kennel Club.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How about Bellarata's Krystal Ball?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Orla said:


> So, in the states it's the owner that registers the dog and not the breeder?
> Over here in Ireland and in the UK the breeder has to register the litter together and pick their registered names and when the puppies go to their new homes the owner has to transfer ownership from the breeder to them through the Kennel Club.


Orla -- in the U.S., the breeder registers the litter and is sent a registration paper for each puppy in the litter. Then the breeder may register each of the puppies and choose their registered name or the breeder can give the litter registration for the puppy to the new owner and he/she can choose the name. If the breeder registers the puppy and chooses the name and then transfers ownership, the registered name cannot be changed.

Krystal -- I don't have any unique ideas, but I know that whatever you decide will be wonderful.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> How about Bellarata's Krystal Ball?


funny I was thinking that too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Bellarata's You Better Believe It


This one gets my vote. :thumbsup:

Brit, can I call on you the next time I need a registered name?? :aktion033:


----------

